# Viper 550 ESP Alarm



## NickG1324 (Nov 11, 2009)

I just purchased a truck and it came with this alarm/auto start installed. I have everything figured out except 1 thing. When I use the auto start feature, the parking lights flash. I was wondering if anyone knew how to change this setting so that they will stay lit instead of flashing. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance

Nick


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Check my signature it has a link to the manuals fro Viper. In the owners manual it should tell you how to do so.


----------



## NickG1324 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I learned some things from it.

I see where it says that the default setting is set for them to flash, but I don't see anywhere where it says on how to change it to stay lite. Any additional help would be great. Thanks again


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

programming...


----------

